# make menuconfig

## BillyD

I am trying to update my kernel, however after emerging sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, I attempted running make menuconfig, but the output is:

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

Is there something I have missed?  I was sure this is all I had to do in the past to begin compiling a new kernel...

----------

## delta407

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

If that still breaks, make sure that /usr/src/linux is pointing to your gentoo-sources directory.

----------

## BillyD

Thanks delta407, that was the problem - usr/src/linux was not pointing at the gentoo-sources directory.

----------

